# rooster help.



## rjohnson (Aug 9, 2012)

My rooster acted like he had a broken wing but now he isn't walking. He's still eating and is alert. Is it a broken wing or something worse?


----------



## berniceannab (Aug 15, 2012)

If you dont want to take him to the vet, look at his wings/legs and compare them to the wings/legs of a bird who is fine.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could he have suffered from some trauma. It seems like he might have been hit on the one side. Homeopathic arnica montana might be helpful if it was concussive force.


----------



## rjohnson (Aug 9, 2012)

He died yesterday. We still didn't find out what was wrong with him. Thank you guys anyways.


----------

